# [WR] Charlie Stark - 5.73 Square-1 single



## TDM (Sep 24, 2017)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2400&cat=12&rnd=1

Congrats Charlie!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 24, 2017)

Wow

Also fast squan solves look cool


----------



## applezfall (Sep 24, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Wow
> 
> Also fast squan solves look cool


is there a vid


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 24, 2017)

Awesome, congrats Charlie!


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Sep 24, 2017)

applezfall said:


> is there a vid


If there is it will probably come out on his channel, "The Randomno" soon.


----------



## applezfall (Sep 24, 2017)

Benjamin Warry said:


> If there is it will probably come out on his channel, "The Randomno" soon.


I know about his channel


----------



## 1973486 (Sep 24, 2017)

wow how is that possible without csp??????


----------



## Ollie (Sep 24, 2017)

My man!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 24, 2017)

Great achievement. Well done Charlie.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 24, 2017)

Holy cow.


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 25, 2017)

Good job!


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 25, 2017)

1973486 said:


> wow how is that possible without csp??????


i was gonna explain and then i realized


----------



## Cale S (Sep 25, 2017)

The legend of the shapeshifter rubric has been vanquished!!!!


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 25, 2017)

Cale S said:


> The legend of the shapeshifter rubric has been vanquished!!!!


Delegates should be issued with sharp sticks to keep meme hunting children in check.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 25, 2017)

Always a real treat to see a WR broken at a UK comp. Excellent job, Charlie!


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 28, 2017)

Fast squan.....woaj.


----------

